# Health check up



## Sim One (2 Nov 2005)

Friend of a friend (male) based in Dublin is looking to organise a health check up.  

He already is an outpatient of St James' Hospital and gets six-monthly check ups there (blood pressure, cholesterol, kidneys etc) but is now looking to have a thorough check up (heart, lungs, prostate etc).  

He was prompted by the Des Smyth episode last week - Des discovered a potentially fatal problem with one of his arteries during a routine check up.     

Anybody know of places in Dublin who he might contact to arrange this check up.


----------



## RainyDay (2 Nov 2005)

I've heard good things about Beacon Clinic in Sandyford - If he has BUPA cover, they will pay half the costs of such checkups.


----------



## Gunnerbar (2 Nov 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> I've heard good things about Beacon Clinic in Sandyford - If he has BUPA cover, they will pay half the costs of such checkups.


Does anyone know if VHI cover any like check up. Sorry for the piggyback.


----------



## lemeister (2 Nov 2005)

Gunnerbar said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if VHI cover any like check up. Sorry for the piggyback.


I'm currently with Bupa, but was with VHI a couple of years ago and AFAIR they used to pay a set amount for one health screen every two years. I think it was about €150 at the time, but not sure on that.



			
				sim one said:
			
		

> Anybody know of places in Dublin who he might contact to arrange this check up.


The mater private do a full health screen - see details here: http://www.materprivate.ie/PatientInfo/OutPatient/healthcheck.asp


----------



## Sim One (7 Nov 2005)

Thanks for this.

Rainyday, I checked with the Beacon Clinic and apparantly neither VHI nor BUPA cover the cost of these check ups as they are considered to be a health screening check.  

However, you can claim the cost on the MED 1.

Sim


----------



## car (7 Nov 2005)

Just got a reply back from the mater private on their health check program, their costs are..

Male Screening (all ages): €477.00
Female Screening (all ages): €477.00
Female Screening (incl. mammogram and dexa scan): €628.00


----------



## ClubMan (7 Nov 2005)

car said:
			
		

> incl. mammogram


Women in several health authority areas should be entitled to a free breast check.


----------



## CMCR (7 Nov 2005)

Just to clarify, the free public health 'Breastcheck' screening service is only extendable to *women aged 50-64* in certain HSE Areas *every two years*. 

However, if you are referred by your GP to a public hospital, you will be able to avail of breastcheck screening and you won't have to pay. 

Sim One's friend is wise to obtain regular check-ups. I might suggest that anyone who has any concerns about (or a family history of) any particular medical condition should seek the advice of their GP.


----------

